# Was the 2008 model year TCR Advanced ISP different from ealier models?



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

Hi,

Can someone tell me what (if any) were the changes from any of the first TCR Advanced models were to the 2008 TCR Advanced with ISP? I guess what I am asking is the 2008 TCR Advanced Frame with ISP different from the earlier Advanced frames? I know the SL out in 09 is different.

Thanks in advance (pun intended, sorry)


Nik


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

The TCR Advanced frames of 2005 and 2006 were the same. In 2007 all the TCR Advanced frames received an upgrade( see below from the Australian Giant website). The 2008 models are the same as the 2007 models excepting the paint job of course. All the frames from 05 to 08 look similar however the seat stays and chainstays seemed to have been beefed up as part of the 2007 upgrade. Hope this helps

From the Australian Giant website:

How could we improve on our TCR Advanced ISP from 06? Based on input from T-Mobile team riders our 07 Advanced frame has been redesigned offering 15% greater stiffness while further reducing weight by 20%. The Advanced 0 receives the I.S.P (integrated seat pole) incarnation of the frameset further enhancing ride quality and aesthetics.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Perfect, thanks Italian Rider...*

Just what I wanted to know... I am also trying to figure out when they increased the head tube height as well, I know its 1 cm higher for Large than reg TCR models in same size and with same top tube.. just don't know if head tube is higher than 05 and 06 Advanced frames...

Nik


----------

